# Blogging for money



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Does any one blog for pay and if so how do you like it.

I am checking into freelancehomewriting.com and wondering if it is worth it.

Thanks


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

Faughts Run Farm said:


> Does any one blog for pay and if so how do you like it.
> 
> I am checking into freelancehomewriting.com and wondering if it is worth it.
> 
> Thanks


This appear to pop up now and then. Blogging for money seems like a great idea, you get to spend minutes a day doing something "fun" and thousands of readers will give you ad revenue without having to actually spend anything. While great in theory, it does not work out in practice. The number of people (or as I will call it, "critical mass") required to get a "decent" income is about 100k unique readers a week. At least.

The average time it takes for said blogger to get there is about a year. The average time to drop off the map is a day. Meaning if you aren't posting CONSISTENTLY you will dissappear unless you have a VERY devout fan base garnered over years of work. Also, those minutes a day? Not so much. If you don't have something interesting to say or show, people WILL stop visiting you. They won't always check back to see if you posted something new, they'll just stop coming. So prepare to do a lot of good ACCURATE research everyday on new topics, and prepare topics and posts weeks ahead of time for those times you might not feel so well, because your bloggers don't care if you have the sniffels. The most successful bloggers post on a regular schedule, if not everyday, then a very strict repeat basis. Those minutes turn into hours very quickly.

So in short, it's a real job, and not an easy one to get into. Other people are vying for your readers, people will hate you (even if you're posts are about fluffy bunnies) and you will pour hours of yourself into this and the only guaranteed return will be if you enjoy what you do, not money.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

you can be prolific or you can be a spammer who spams from website to website posting links to pics that could otherwise be hosted on a third party picture hosting site and included as general text. you can trick viewers from various websites into viewing the "progress" of the most mundane things like "look, we layed two concrete blocks today..check in tomorrow to see the whole bottom row" or "look, we found a rusty old hammer while digging the footer. check in tomorrow to see if we can find a rusty old nail".


----------



## Thales (Jan 24, 2009)

Faughts Run Farm said:


> Does any one blog for pay and if so how do you like it.
> 
> I am checking into freelancehomewriting.com and wondering if it is worth it.
> 
> Thanks


There are two different methods of profit-blogging. One is writing posts on varying subjects that you personally have interest in and reaping the ad revenue, the other is reviewing products or posting on specific projects and being paid accordingly.

The former route is probably a little easier way to get going, you write on things you are passionate about or are interested in and work on developing a reader base. It will take substantial effort to organically develop traffic to your blog and then developing a high click-through rate will require a lot more time and effort. Just like with a normal business finding a niche will cut back on the work you have to do, I started my blog in mid-January and built up nearly $40 in adsense revenue in January alone. The problem I see with this method of paid blogging is that you may end up spending more time marketing your blog, drawing in traffic and optimizing your site for search engines than actually blogging. I know I've ended up doing that lately.

The latter option I discussed can be trickier. You have to find a reputable company willing to pay you for your posts, they have to meet their quality standards and the chances of you writing about something you are interested in are slim. I really haven't had any experience in this arena so I can't speak authoritatively.

In closing the ad revenue route of paid blogging will probably work out best for most people, even if you don't update often you still have a passive income which is great. 

Hope this wasn't confusing and I didn't go off topic.

-Thales


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

*points at link in sig line*

I run a web site geared for writers. Most articles earn pennies a month, but it's cumulative -- if you keep submitting, those original articles are still earning at least a little while new stuff also earns. And with my site, there's built in traffic.


----------



## Joseph01 (Sep 29, 2009)

Bloggers should also be aware of the fact that blogging for money may take a few different moneymaking ventures in order to gain enough monthly income from doing so. Therefore, it is best to take advantage of more than one moneymaking venture when you blog for money. For example, you may want to sell your own products via your blog all the while partnering with outside companies to make money through that route.


________________________
Blogging For Money


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a pretty new blog and to get people to come back, a daily picture on the left side of my blog is changed out. I also twitter and this brings people to my page. I have only written three articles on the blog but since I can write these in about 20 minutes or less, have thousands of photos already...not much to it. I am going to step it up, have to set aside that little bit of time. My blog will soon have a tea article with ability to buy teas. I have my garlic bulbils in my first article which actually sold some but again drove people to my HT ad. I am using it as a platform to show people a little bit about me, the island where I live and sell little things from it. There will be alot more in time. I do my own writing, why not?

Best of luck to you!
Romy
Island Girl
www.romysrealm.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bradley01 (Oct 3, 2009)

Actually, it does not really cater to hard selling which is sometime very intricate to perform. An online marketing expert must be very precise in conveying quality marketing blogs. Poor content is just a waste of time and will never get good criticism. This is basically the reason why affiliate marketers are also careful in distributing quality contents and correct blogs to their readers. You must know what you readers want. It is actually the key to making accurate blogs. Your subjects must be what your readers need. They way you send your opinions on your blogs will confirm your proficiency on the subjects you are writing.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I write three different blogs. They all have affiliate links on them and also have links to my main website where I sell guitar strings. I also have links to my eBooks and my husband's music. A little of everything adds up. Sometimes I don't get anything and other times I get more than I thought I would. All of them are subjects close to me and that I am very knowledgeable about. So it is not that hard to write about. 

I got the feeling from your post though that you wanted to blog for someone that would pay you to write it? On the affiliate forum I belong to someone asked for a writer to do that. So there are people that would possibly pay you to write. I have used my writing though to bring people to my sites or to purchase a product that I have affiliate links for. 

katlupe


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

Much of one's earning potential when it comes to the "content for ad revenue" business model will depend upon the subject matter. With GoogleAds for instance, the advertisements that get published to one's site are influenced by the way one's site is indexed. If you write about health issues chances are you'll get ads for health products, etc.. If you write about solar power chances are you'll get ads for solar panels and other solar products.

Your compensation for the ads that appear on your site will be based on what the advertiser was willing to pay... people advertising cars and other high dollar items might be willing to pay out as much at $5 per click (I've seen it even higher than that). While someone buying an ad keyed to "pet rocks" is probably only going to be $0.02 per click.

So one really needs to choose their target subject well, hopefully based on research... if your goal is to make money.

Our website, ByExample.com, has two ad blocks from Google and another ad vendor and we're focused on sustainability, alternative energy, small-scale homesteading, etc.. We do a great deal of do-it-yourself projects that we do our best to document and share with others.

At the moment we're seeing about 2000 visitors a day on average. We have plenty of top 10 rankings on lots of different subjects. We've been building out the content on the site for 4 years now. I can't even imagine how many hours we have into the site at this point.

We make enough money from ads each month to pay for the site's hosting and add maybe (on a good month) $50 to the animal feed fund. The site was never intended to be a commercial endeavor... our goal in monetizing the site was to cover the site's expenses.

I have a friend of mine that operates a health related website that gets closer to 9000 visitors a day. His ad revenue is easily 30 times higher than ours even though he only gets 4.5 times as much traffic as we do. If we made what he makes on his site we wouldn't have to do any other work to meet our financial obligations and still have money left over.

So chances are if you want to make money, you can. Plan on it taking at least 1 year... more likely 2. And choose your subject well after researching what people are actually interested in and where the ad money is before you start. 

My buddy who built his little web publishing empire used a very simple strategy... publish a new page every day. He did that for over a year. In the end any online commercial endeavor is a great deal like fishing. Every page is a line in the pond. If you want to catch more fish... you put more lines in the pond. It really is that simple.

Be well and good luck!


----------



## Bradley01 (Oct 3, 2009)

It does not actually accommodate to hard selling that can at times be difficult to do. An online marketing expert should be specific in distributing good marketing blogs. Content blogs that are poor or inaccurate do not obtain constructive results from any online buyer. This is perhaps the reason why affiliates are also responsive about distributing good contents and appropriate blogs to their market readers.


----------



## Joseph01 (Sep 29, 2009)

Blogging is a great online speculation to get involved in, whether it be for fun or money. For those who are hoping to make some money by blogging, it may take a little while to get into the swing of things and gather a regular income. However, if you do it correctly, you should be making money on a continual basis once you get the hang of it.


----------

